# Tubarao@libero.it



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

scrivete numerosi.
e firmate la petizione


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scrivete numerosi.
> e firmate la petizione


come utente si ma dopo un po di mesi ti prego.
Giusto per calmare le acque. E se c'è maggioranza.

Spider (non AL) anche, a le stesse condizioni.


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

hai ragione.

senza eccezioni. un ban breve, così per par condicio.


p.s. la firma dev'essere elettronica?


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*No*

SOno contrario per entrambi.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Lui ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> 
> senza eccezioni. un ban breve, così per par condicio.
> 
> ...


scrivete il nonme qui sotto: 
Caciottina

e aggiunget voi

siamo in crisi e' ovvio. ricominciamo da capo. almeno un altra volta. salviamo sta relazione e sto posto


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2015)

Il dubbio che Tuba non voglia tornare e che forse ha fatto un gesto come questo proprio per chiiudere un capitolo non vi è venuto?
Direi davvero che questa è una petizione inutile

Caciotta non che non apprezzi il gesto eh, non voglio essere fraintesa


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2015)

Per Spider ovviamente voto NO


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

No. Mi spiace. Che Tuba voglia tornare o meno non è quello il punto. Ma un conto è farsi un clone tipo Spiedì UN ALTRO è approfittarsi di esesre il webmaster e leggere i pm altrui. C'è un salto di gravità nettissimo. Quindi NO.


----------



## ologramma (3 Febbraio 2015)

Io sono contro i ban , mi piacciono tutti se ci si sente minacciati però si possono dare a chi minaccia


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Mi spiace. Che Tuba voglia tornare o meno non è quello il punto. Ma un conto è farsi un clone tipo Spiedì UN ALTRO è approfittarsi di esesre il webmaster e leggere i pm altrui. C'è un salto di gravità nettissimo. Quindi NO.


Hai ragione.No per entrambi.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il dubbio che Tuba non voglia tornare e che forse ha fatto un gesto come questo proprio per chiiudere un capitolo non vi è venuto?
> Direi davvero che questa è una petizione inutile
> 
> Caciotta non che non apprezzi il gesto eh, non voglio essere fraintesa


Ciao farfie, non lo so questo. posso immaginare che no non voglia tornare.
L'ho aperto per sdrammatizzare.
Anche io so che quello che ha fatto Tuba e' grave. non meno di quello che faceva alex pero che e' stato riammesso piu volte.
Ma si, in qualita di webmaster non avrebbe dovuto. e' vero.


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> SOno contrario per entrambi.


anche per me è NO.

La gente deve fidarsi. Ed avere anche diritto a non essere travolti da trollaggio impetuoso e gratuito.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

oh vabbe ma non incazzatevi...
ho capito

NO


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

C'è ancora chi, in questo luogo di perdizione, continua a scrivere fregnacce e ad istigare l'uno contro l'altro, sottilmente, così per puro divertimento: poi, non lamentatevi o sbalorditevi se succedono di queste cazzate.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> anche per me è NO.
> 
> La gente deve fidarsi. Ed avere anche diritto a non essere travolti da trollaggio impetuoso e gratuito.


non e' stato trollaggio. non esageriamo.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Mi spiace. Che Tuba voglia tornare o meno non è quello il punto. Ma un conto è farsi un clone tipo Spiedì UN ALTRO è approfittarsi di esesre il webmaster e leggere i pm altrui. C'è un salto di gravità nettissimo. Quindi NO.


Premesso che non sono nè amico nè nemico, direi che non esiste proprio la riammissione.
E' una questione di principio, dai... se gli volete bene, scrivetegli in privato. Peraltro, non mi pare sia stato un raptus... e secondo me, soprattutto, lui non ci pensa proprio a tornare


----------



## Vincent Vega (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non e' stato trollaggio. non esageriamo.


beh, creare "Al", facendo l'omosessuale provocatore, io lo chiamo così...
Nel caso di JB sono stato il primo ad aprire un thred e a chiedere la gradazione della pena. Ma il "liberi tutti, è aperto il far west" non mi sembra il top per una community che attirava per garbo e serietà.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Mi spiace. Che Tuba voglia tornare o meno non è quello il punto. Ma un conto è farsi un clone tipo Spiedì UN ALTRO è approfittarsi di esesre il webmaster e leggere i pm altrui. C'è un salto di gravità nettissimo. Quindi NO.


concordo, il gesto è molto più grave.


----------



## Lui (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> una community che attirava per* garbo e serietà*.


ma quando maiiiiii ....


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> come utente si ma dopo un po di mesi ti prego.
> Giusto per calmare le acque. E se c'è maggioranza.
> 
> Spider (non AL) anche, a le stesse condizioni.


Quoto.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> beh, creare "Al", facendo l'omosessuale provocatore, io lo chiamo così...
> Nel caso di JB sono stato il primo ad aprire un thred e a chiedere la gradazione della pena. Ma il "liberi tutti, è aperto il far west" non mi sembra il top per una community che attirava per garbo e serietà.


ma de che stamo a parla'...


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2015)

Mi sembrate un branco di invorniti....Free e Conte sono stati sospesi dei mesi per avere scritto cose innocue.Questo pubblica messaggi privati con nick degli utenti,aggravante che e'pure un'admin.E qualcuno lo rivuole qua'dentro???
Ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete????


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sembrate un branco di invorniti....Free e Conte sono stati sospesi dei mesi per avere scritto cose innocue.Questo pubblica messaggi privati con nick degli utenti,aggravante che e'pure un'admin.E qualcuno lo rivuole qua'dentro???
> Ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete????


ma ti rendi conto tu che sto caxxarando??


gesu


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*SI*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sembrate un branco di invorniti....Free e Conte sono stati sospesi dei mesi per avere scritto cose innocue.Questo pubblica messaggi privati con nick degli utenti,aggravante che e'pure un'admin.E qualcuno lo rivuole qua'dentro???
> Ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete????


Ti quoto in tutto,e se becco quel pezzo di merda che ha detto al conte delle informazioni strettamente riservate della serie che io giro appresso ai politici,altro che ban....poi ci sarà da piangere per davvero...


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ho fatto un casino mettendo Spider nel sondaggio. Meglio opinare qua solo sul caso Tuba


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto tu che sto caxxarando??
> 
> 
> gesu


Perdonami, non mi sembra un argomento su cui cazzarare...
Stiamo parlando del "reato" più grave che si possa compiere su un forum...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Perdonami, non mi sembra un argomento su cui cazzarare...
> Stiamo parlando del "reato" più grave che si possa compiere su un forum...


ma sei serio quando dici ste cose?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei serio quando dici ste cose?


guarda che ha ragione... leggere (e/o pubblicare) mp privati approfittando dei privilegi di admin, è una gran porcata.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei serio quando dici ste cose?


Tremendamente serio.
In altre community non sarebbe neanche contemplata la possibilità che un admin LEGGA i MP, figuriamoci che li POSTI sul forum...
Ne frequenti altre? E allora sai che è vero. Se la risposta fosse no, ma non ci credo, fallo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi sembrate un branco di invorniti....Free e Conte sono stati sospesi dei mesi per avere scritto cose innocue.Questo pubblica messaggi privati con nick degli utenti,aggravante che e'pure un'admin.E qualcuno lo rivuole qua'dentro???
> Ma vi rendete conto di quello che scrivete????


Però pure tu, cazzo... Tu che sei un tycoon del Rubicone, un Henry Ford di San Giovanni in Persiceto, un Andrew Carnegie di Sasso Fratino, che stai a fare titic e titac con il Conte per infierire su Tuba e sul marito della Matraini non è che ci fai una bella figura eh. Te lo dice un estimatore.


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Pres*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Però pure tu, cazzo... Tu che sei un tycoon del Rubicone, un Henry Ford di San Giovanni in Persiceto, un Andrew Carnegie di Sasso Fratino, che stai a fare titic e titac con il Conte per infierire su Tuba e sul marito della Matraini non è che ci fai una bella figura eh. Te lo dice un estimatore.


A questi le figure di merda gli rimbalzano....


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei serio quando dici ste cose?


Mi rendo conto che il mio parere, da ultima arrivata, valga zero. Ma proprio perché non ho alcuna simpatia o antipatia, né conosco il pregresso di nessuno di voi, sono rimasta senza parole per quello che è successo.
Un webmaster/admin ha abusato dei suoi privilegi: ha letto e pubblicato messaggi privati degli utenti. 
Non è grave, di più, a prescindere da qualsivoglia motivazione ci sia dietro.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma ti rendi conto tu che sto caxxarando??





caciottina ha detto:


> gesu


caciottina

la cosa è molto seria

C'è da Sperare che Fanti non prenda 
provvedimenti ...


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma sei serio quando dici ste cose?


Stavolta sono d'accordo con tutti quelli che hanno scritto no. 

Hai aperto un treddì per scherzarci, sarebbe stato meglio non aprirlo. So che ami scherzare, ma stavolta, e in un caso così grave... No.


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Mi rendo conto che il mio parere, da ultima arrivata, valga zero. Ma proprio perché non ho alcuna simpatia o antipatia, né conosco il pregresso di nessuno di voi, sono rimasta senza parole per quello che è successo.
> Un webmaster/admin ha abusato dei suoi privilegi: ha letto e pubblicato messaggi privati degli utenti.
> Non è grave, di più, a prescindere da qualsivoglia motivazione ci sia dietro.



Ciao

su questo io concordo in pieno. Infatti, l'ho espresso ieri. 
E con tutta la simpatia che posso avere, il fatto rimane. 



sienne


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stavolta sono d'accordo con tutti quelli che hanno scritto no.
> 
> Hai aperto un treddì per scherzarci, sarebbe stato meglio non aprirlo. So che ami scherzare, ma stavolta, e in un caso così grave... No.


per cortesia..
non ci stavo scherzando per perculare, ma sdrammatizzare. il piu pulito qui dentro c ha la rogna...
e non sto giustificando tuba in nessun modo. 
devo chiudere?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su questo io concordo in pieno. Infatti, l'ho espresso ieri.
> E con tutta la simpatia che posso avere, il fatto rimane.
> ...


certo che il fatto rimane


----------



## sienne (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo che il fatto rimane



Ciao

purtroppo ... aggiungo. 



sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per cortesia..
> non ci stavo scherzando per perculare, ma sdrammatizzare. il piu pulito qui dentro c ha la rogna...
> e non sto giustificando tuba in nessun modo.


Quoto.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per cortesia..
> non ci stavo scherzando per perculare, ma sdrammatizzare. il piu pulito qui dentro c ha la rogna...
> e non sto giustificando tuba in nessun modo.
> devo chiudere?


Pensi che non ti conosca? pensi che non sappia bene che di fondo in quello che hai scritto ci sta soltanto dietro la tua bontà o sciallanza? 

Dai su che mi dovresti anche conoscere.


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

io voto no, con tutto l'affetto per il Tuba.

ps. non credo voglia tornare, comunque


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io voto no, con tutto l'affetto per il Tuba.
> 
> ps. non credo voglia tornare, comunque


no che non vuole.
ma tu non lo rivorresti nemmeno come utente?
io come utente si


----------



## lothar57 (3 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Però pure tu, cazzo... Tu che sei un tycoon del Rubicone, un Henry Ford di San Giovanni in Persiceto, un Andrew Carnegie di Sasso Fratino, che stai a fare titic e titac con il Conte per infierire su Tuba e sul marito della Matraini non è che ci fai una bella figura eh. Te lo dice un estimatore.



??????scusa Pres ma che scrivi??


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> per cortesia..
> non ci stavo scherzando per perculare, ma sdrammatizzare.* il piu pulito qui dentro c ha la rogna..*.
> e non sto giustificando tuba in nessun modo.
> devo chiudere?


generalizzare così alla cazzo ti piace?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> generalizzare così alla cazzo ti piace?


e' un modo di dire...


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no che non vuole.
> ma tu non lo rivorresti nemmeno come utente?
> io come utente si


ma tu ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa? 
e guarda che te lo dice una che al tuba vuole bene eh...

in ogni caso, col tempo chissà. ora no... meglio che stia lontano da qui


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ??????scusa Pres ma che scrivi??


Che scrive?

Situazioni passate scrive. Che non riguardano il forum..! CHE NON RIGUARDANO IL FORUM.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu ti rendi conto della gravità della cosa?
> e guarda che te lo dice una che al tuba vuole bene eh...
> 
> in ogni caso, col tempo chissà. ora no... meglio che stia lontano da qui


concordo ma io volevo sottolineare la differenza tra tuba utente e tuba webmaster.
cazzarola mi avete visto scrivere che e' una cazzata? no. lo so bene che e' grave.
ma non mi scordo certo i post di tubarao utente. 
anche quando ha fatto da tirapugni a spider...
quello era un utente. non un webmaster


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> *concordo ma io volevo sottolineare la differenza tra tuba utente e tuba webmaster.
> *cazzarola mi avete visto scrivere che e' una cazzata? no. lo so bene che e' grave.
> ma non mi scordo certo i post di tubarao utente.
> anche quando ha fatto da tirapugni a spider...
> quello era un utente. non un webmaster


Che non c'è.


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e' un modo di dire...


eh vabbè... in certi casi i modi di dire sono fuori luogo.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no che non vuole.
> ma tu non lo rivorresti nemmeno come utente?
> io come utente si


Pensando, ogni volta che interagisci con lui, che potrebbe sapere i cazzi tuoi a memoria?
Aspetta che ci penso... no


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Pensando, ogni volta che interagisci con lui, che potrebbe sapere i cazzi tuoi a memoria?
> Aspetta che ci penso... no


e tu perche scrivi i cazzi tuoi in mp?
io per esempio uso whazzapp o di solito chiamo o parlo con la gente


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e tu perche scrivi i cazzi tuoi in mp?
> io per esempio uso whazzapp o di solito chiamo o parlo con la gente


Io infatti non li scrivo. Ma molta altra gente sì, viste le reazioni alla notizia...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non c'è.


ah no?
forse adesso, ma non e' sempre stato cosi o no?
o e' sempre stato webmaster?
eh si...tubarao era un coglione che per diletto si andava a fare i cazzi degli altri tutto il di....
e poi boom, sbadabammmmmm esplode e pubblica tutto....
no che forse ci e' stato portato a sbrocare?
ripeto, non lo sto giustificando....ma stiamo molto calmi...
calmini bimbi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> e tu perche scrivi i cazzi tuoi in mp?
> io per esempio uso whazzapp o di solito chiamo o parlo con la gente


Caciò, ma uno dovrebbe essere libero di scrivere i cazzi suoi pure in mp senza timori particolari. Che ragionamento.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Io infatti non li scrivo. Ma molta altra gente sì, viste le reazioni alla notizia...


la gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...
non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la *gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...*
> non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


ma anco no, scusa eh
ma che cazzo di ragionamento.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Caciò, ma uno dovrebbe essere libero di scrivere i cazzi suoi pure in mp senza timori particolari. Che ragionamento.


certo. infatti non mi sembra che siano venuti fuori casi eclatanti....cioe' roba che gia si sapeva e pettegolezzi...null altro....o no???


----------



## Simy (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la *gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...*
> non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


ma anche no, scusa eh
ma che cazzo di ragionamento.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...
> non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


Non c'è nessun rischio. In nessun forum l'admin guarda i MP e resta poi come utente...


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo. infatti non mi sembra che siano venuti fuori casi eclatanti....cioe' roba che gia si sapeva e pettegolezzi...null altro....o no???


Me le racconti, queste cose che già si sapevano?
Grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> certo. infatti non mi sembra che siano venuti fuori casi eclatanti....cioe' roba che gia si sapeva e pettegolezzi...null altro....o no???


Ma che sia a meno roba eclantante non è il punto. Il punto è che non dovevano venire fuori, non così.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Me le racconti, queste cose che già si sapevano?
> Grazie


no..non credo spetti a me


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> no..non credo spetti a me


Se tu sai che sono uscite, è perchè le hai lette.
Quindi sono pubbliche, e quindi me le puoi dire.


----------



## drusilla (3 Febbraio 2015)

È come vederci nudi. Nudi dentro, non fuori. Ma non è un nudo svelato, volontario, ma sbirciato, rubato. È grave, si. Muoia Sansone con i filistei. Ma i filistei sono duri a morire, e poi le colonne del tempio trascinano anche gli altri. Alla fine si immola Sansone e per cosa? amarezza.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Se tu sai che sono uscite, è perchè le hai lette.
> Quindi sono pubbliche, e quindi me le puoi dire.


ma la tua e' curiosita? 
devo sempre ricordare la storia delle ostrichette curiose?


----------



## Vipera gentile (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...
> non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


Che rischio dovrebbe accettare? L'unico rischio che dovresti correre è che il destinatario li divulghi e non certamente che lo faccia chi invece dovrebbe tutelare la tua privacy.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Che rischio dovrebbe accettare? L'unico rischio che dovresti correre è che il destinatario li divulghi e non certamente che lo faccia chi invece dovrebbe tutelare la tua privacy.


non nel caso di tubarao, ma anche nel caso di un altro forum immaginavo che ci potsse essere qusto rischio....
se scrivo un mp un po gne gne tipo quello di fanta poi lo cancello almeno....cioe' non bisogna essere una faina


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma la tua e' curiosita?
> devo sempre ricordare la storia delle ostrichette curiose?


No, è per farti capire che è inaccettabile che Tuba, con tutte le possibili scusanti di questo mondo (ma non parliamo di un raptus di un minuto, ma di una cosa durata ben più di un minuto), torni IN QUALSIASI VESTE qui sopra.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, è per farti capire che è inaccettabile che Tuba, con tutte le possibili scusanti di questo mondo (ma non parliamo di un raptus di un minuto, ma di una cosa durata ben più di un minuto), torni IN QUALSIASI VESTE qui sopra.


e' un pensiero tuo. e' giusto.
non e' il mio


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non nel caso di tubarao, ma anche nel caso di un altro forum immaginavo che ci potsse essere qusto rischio....
> se scrivo un mp un po gne gne tipo quello di fanta poi lo cancello almeno....cioe' non bisogna essere una faina


Credi che basti cancellarlo? Sei davvero così ingenua, o ci fai? 
Scusami, eh... ma ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi. Sei innamorata?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credi che basti cancellarlo? Sei davvero così ingenua, o ci fai?
> Scusami, eh... ma ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi. Sei innamorata?


eh????


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credi che basti cancellarlo? Sei davvero così ingenua, o ci fai?
> Scusami, eh... ma ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi. Sei innamorata?


Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.
Grandissima merda che non sei altro.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.


A me?


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> la gente la smette di farsi prendere dalla fregola di scrivere i cazzi suoi in mp. oppure accetta il rischio. e bom...
> non e' stato corretto....ma non mi piace affatto l immagine che sta passando di tubarao utente


quindi se lasci qualche migliaio di euro in casa o giri in minigonna la notte in zona Termini, la colpa e tua e non del ladro o dello stupratore... bel ragionamento c,azzo.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> quindi se lasci qualche migliaio di euro in casa o giri in minigonna la notte in zona Termini, la colpa e tua e non del ladro o dello stupratore... bel ragionamento c,azzo.


lo stai a fa te sto ragionamento.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.


Guarda che dicevo "cancellarlo" a proposito dei messaggi, non degli utenti :facepalm:

Non rubava? E chi ha parlato di rubare???

E poi, nel caso, la privacy 

Resta da spiegare l'ultima riga. La parola SCUSA sarebbe perfetta


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> *E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.*
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.



Mi spieghi il neretto?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi il neretto?


credo...nel senso che non si andava a fare i cazzi suoi navigando tra mp...


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> credo...nel senso che non si andava a fare i cazzi suoi navigando tra mp...


Però li ha pubblicati... quindi dici che li ha presi a casaccio??? Peggio mi sento...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Però li ha pubblicati... quindi dici che li ha presi a casaccio??? Peggio mi sento...


ma a te t'ha pubblicato nulla nessuno? no ....questo credo volesse dire chiara....


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> credo...nel senso che non si andava a fare i cazzi suoi navigando tra mp...


Caciottolosa mia, ti rispondo, ok?

Ma lei per dare corda a quello che tu mi hai scritto, allora sapeva cosa e/o  quali MP il tuba leggeva? 

Lasciamo rispondere alla Matraini, noi, cioè IO, posso solo supporre.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma a te t'ha pubblicato nulla nessuno? no ....questo credo volesse dire chiara....


Aridaje! E' il principio... io ho le email delle persone che mi interessano del forum, e quindi ci parlo via email. Quindi al 99% non posso stare in nessuna pubblicazione, se non con cazzatelle tipo quelle che mi racconto con Oscuro


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Caciottolosa mia, ti rispondo, ok?
> 
> Ma lei per dare corda a quello che tu mi hai scritto, allora sapeva cosa e/o  quali MP il tuba leggeva?
> 
> Lasciamo rispondere alla Matraini, noi, cioè IO, posso solo supporre.


non mi stai leggendo/capendo


----------



## Nobody (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> lo stai a fa te sto ragionamento.


no, l'hai fatto tu.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Aridaje! E' il principio... io ho le email delle persone che mi interessano del forum, e quindi ci parlo via email. Quindi al 99% non posso stare in nessuna pubblicazione, se non con cazzatelle tipo quelle che mi racconto con Oscuro


il principio....
qui...
tradimento
vabbe


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Aridaje! E' il principio... io ho le email delle persone che mi interessano del forum, e quindi ci parlo via email. Quindi al 99% non posso stare in nessuna pubblicazione, *se non con cazzatelle tipo quelle che mi racconto con Oscuro *



Posso immaginare, dimmi la verità, lo ha corto vero? Ci arriva a 15 cm ? :rotflettegoli..! 

Smerdiamo oscuro..!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il principio....
> qui...
> tradimento
> vabbe


:rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> il principio....
> qui...
> tradimento
> vabbe


Infatti ci sarebbe un bel thread da cominciare sul tradimento della privacy nel forum del tradimento :rotfl:
Dovremmo saperlo a priori


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso immaginare, dimmi la verità, lo ha corto vero? Ci arriva a 15 cm ? :rotflettegoli..!
> 
> Smerdiamo oscuro..!


No, mi ha raccontato che una volta nel sonno si è inculato da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

PS Prima che qualcuno si stranisca, me la so' inventata mo' :facepalm:


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

quoto la caciottina, tubarao libero
come ho già detto sono contro le chiusure, poi mi ricordo bene che gli avevo scritto tempo fa che secondo me aveva un rapporto contraddittorio col forum 
rimane lo "sfregio" a free, cioè le cazzate scritte alla lavagna, però liberissimi, lasciatele pure e sorridete un po'


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, mi ha raccontato che una volta nel sonno si è inculato da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> PS Prima che qualcuno si stranisca, me la so' inventata mo' :facepalm:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

No no, io ti credo, ma gli è piaciuto? :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Guarda che dicevo "cancellarlo" a proposito dei messaggi, non degli utenti :facepalm:
> 
> Non rubava? E chi ha parlato di rubare???
> 
> ...


Guarda che non serve "rubare" la tua privacy per inquadrarti. Ti qualifichi da solo più di quanto tu pensi.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda che non serve "rubare" la tua privacy per inquadrarti. Ti qualifichi da solo più di quanto tu pensi.


E allora spiegami, dai.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.


Mi spieghi questa cosa della merda?
Ti senti una merda o sei una merda?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

comprensione per tutti, non siamo perfetti.
libera anche fantastica:voglio sapere la tua versione


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comprensione per tutti, non siamo perfetti.
> libera anche fantastica:voglio sapere la tua versione


Mica l'hanno bannata.


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mica l'hanno bannata.


era un modo di dire, scostatati che mi togli l'aria


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

ops....volevo direnon siete perfetti, ovviamente


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> era un modo di dire, scostatati che mi togli l'aria


Mo' ti scoreggio in faccia. Ma che cazzo vuoi sapere la sua versione? Cosa pensi ti dirà? Ma te ne vai o no gossipara curiosona di quarta categoria vecchia bacucca inacidita e blablablablablablablabla?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mo' ti scoreggio in faccia. Ma che cazzo vuoi sapere la sua versione? Cosa pensi ti dirà? Ma te ne vai o no gossipara curiosona di quarta categoria vecchia bacucca inacidita e blablablablablablablabla?


ma perche le devi dire queste cose?
non mi pare proprio una gossippara


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma perche le devi dire queste cose?
> non mi pare proprio una gossippara


Eh no, anzi.


----------



## lunaiena (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.



Torna ...torna 
magari col nik
ersardina...

visto che con squalo insomma non era molto
indicato...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, anzi.


non hai rispetto, nemmeno per le persone piu grandi.
zitto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non hai rispetto, nemmeno per le persone piu grandi.
> zitto.


Persone?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mo' ti scoreggio in faccia. Ma che cazzo vuoi sapere la sua versione? Cosa pensi ti dirà? Ma te ne vai o no *gossipara curiosona di quarta categoria *vecchia bacucca inacidita e blablablablablablablabla?


ma pensa


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non hai rispetto, nemmeno per le persone piu grandi.
> zitto.


:miiiii:


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, anzi.


dimmi un po', su che basi spari queste tue cazzate?
mi fai un esempio ,per favore?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Torna ...torna
> magari col nik
> ersardina...
> 
> ...


Un'altra ottima regista. Da oscar.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Mi spieghi questa cosa della merda?
> Ti senti una merda o sei una merda?


Cavalchi l'onda usando anche i thread scherzosi. Siccome non sei stato al centro dell'attenzione ( eh sì, c'era joey) cerchi di andarci.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Cavalchi l'onda usando anche i thread scherzosi. Siccome non sei stato al centro dell'attenzione ( eh sì, c'era joey) cerchi di andarci.


Me ne strafrego dell'attenzione, sono solo curioso.
Perchè hai fatto quell'entrata a gamba tesa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Me ne strafrego dell'attenzione, sono solo curioso.
> Perchè hai fatto quell'entrata a gamba tesa?


Il perché te l'ho spiegato. Sei fastidioso.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il perché te l'ho spiegato. Sei fastidioso.


Ah, perfetto. Grazie.
La verità lo è spesso.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> scrivete numerosi.
> e firmate la petizione


Io ste petizioni le trovo ammorbanti. Ma cosa ci vuole a farsi una mail nuova e reiscriversi?


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Io ste petizioni le trovo ammorbanti. Ma cosa ci vuole a farsi una mail nuova e reiscriversi?



in effetti va bene anche così!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao Caciottina bella!
Anche a me il Tuba e' sempre stato simpatico come utente ma quello dI ieri non e' stato corretto. 
Riammetterlo?  Non so.

Quello che ha fatto e' grave. 
Sono sicura che a me non ha mai toccato, sono un'utente poco frequente,  non partecipo ai raduni e c'e' solo da annouarsi a frugare nei miei mp. 
per molti altri utenti l'mp e' quasi tutto.....confidenze e segreti personali. 
JB potrebbe legittimamente chiedersi che altro e' stato letto delle sue cose personali e Fantastica. ...che dire. ...e' quella che ha subito piu' danno di tutti. 
Qui aveva/ha degli utenti con cui aveva intesa. ....come potra' più tornare a partecipare alle conversazioni come faceva prima?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ah, perfetto. Grazie.
> La verità lo è spesso.


Per me non lo è mai. 
Per te sì, si legge a chilometri di distanza.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> dimmi un po', su che basi spari queste tue cazzate?
> mi fai un esempio ,per favore?


Ma se hai chiesto pure a me cosa le ho risposto, su. Stai sempre in mezzo come la lavannara. Ti togli?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ciao Caciottina bella!
> Anche a me il Tuba e' sempre stato simpatico come utente ma quello dI ieri non e' stato corretto.
> Riammetterlo? Non so.
> 
> ...


Penso un bel po'.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Per me non lo è mai.
> Per te sì, si legge a chilometri di distanza.


Per te la verità non è mai fastidiosa? Si vede che ne ascolti poca


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma se hai chiesto pure a me cosa le ho risposto, su. Stai sempre in mezzo come la lavannara. Ti togli?


non è che tu possa sempre permetterti di parlare a vanvera perché la gente ci ha fatto il callo; contieniti e rimani nei ranghi .


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un'altra ottima regista. Da oscar.


Al di là dello specifico: la finisci di usare sta cazzo di terminologia da deficiente? Porca merda, ma che cazzo vor dì "regista"? Ma che è? Ti ricordo PUTTANA EVA DEL CAVALLO CHE MAI TE S'ESENCULA che fino a poco prima che Tubarao fondesse completamente te ne uscivi pure tu come lui con sto frasario da Cottolengo tipo "SEI UNA BELLA PERSONA". Adesso la moda è "IL/LA REGISTA". Il regista. Mannaggia la troia, Chiara. Che cazzo, affrancati un po' da sto cazzo di soggetto. Su. Per la puttana. Il regista.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è che tu possa sempre permetterti di parlare a vanvera perché la gente ci ha fatto il callo; contieniti e rimani nei ranghi .


Ma quale a vanvera, è vero. E' vero quello che scrivo. Quando c'è qualche casino stai sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo, senza peraltro capirci MAI un cazzo. Tieni i pm chiusi ma gli occhi bene aperte. Hai voglia se non ti piacciono i cazzi altrui. E adesso vaffanculo, lesta.


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là dello specifico: la finisci di usare sta cazzo di terminologia da deficiente? Porca merda, ma che cazzo vor dì "regista"? Ma che è? Ti ricordo PUTTANA EVA DEL CAVALLO CHE MAI TE S'ESENCULA che fino a poco prima che Tubarao fondesse completamente te ne uscivi pure tu come lui con sto frasario da Cottolengo tipo "SEI UNA BELLA PERSONA". Adesso la moda è "IL/LA REGISTA". Il regista. Mannaggia la troia, Chiara. Che cazzo, affrancati un po' da sto cazzo di soggetto. Su. Per la puttana. Il regista.



aò, ma te lo vuoi scrivere da solo il forum?? OSTI!

sembri madreh con jaen claude


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale a vanvera, è vero. E' vero quello che scrivo. Quando c'è qualche casino stai sempre in mezzo come il prezzemolo, senza peraltro capirci MAI un cazzo. Tieni i pm chiusi ma gli occhi bene aperte. *Hai voglia se non ti piacciono i cazzi altrui. *E adesso vaffanculo, lesta.


una cosa è questa che accomuna tutti, un'altra l'insulto della gossipara di quart'ordine che ti restituisco direttamente .
in secondo luogo mollami e occupati di altro


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> sembri madreh con jaen claude


ahahahaha!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> aò, ma te lo vuoi scrivere da solo il forum?? OSTI!
> 
> sembri madreh con jaen claude


Casomai il padre di President.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> una cosa è questa che accomuna tutti, un'altra l'insulto della gossipara di quart'ordine che ti restituisco direttamente .
> in secondo luogo mollami e occupati di altro


Una cosa che accuma TE con TE. Adesso VAI VIA.


----------



## Dalida (3 Febbraio 2015)

c'è anche Padre.

[video=youtube;aXf9hgRYZ18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXf9hgRYZ18[/video]


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Casomai il padre di President.



mannò, il regista del padre della madreh del president


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una cosa che accuma TE con TE. Adesso VAI VIA.


eh sì perché tu non sei mai in mezzo
ma vai a cagare


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, il regista del padre della madreh del president


Nonchè una bella persona.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh sì perché tu non sei mai in mezzo
> ma vai a cagare


Io sono al centro, casomai. Te ne vai? Oh?


----------



## Minerva (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono al centro, casomai. Te ne vai? Oh?


figuriamoci , prego accomodati e portami un the


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> figuriamoci , prego accomodati e portami un the


Io sono il Babbo Natale dei calci in culo. Altro che thè.


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Io sono al centro*, casomai. Te ne vai? Oh?



che culo...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

free ha detto:


> che culo...


Una regione vale l'altra, tutto sommato. Oddio, certe zone della Sardegna sarebbero davvero troppo impervie.


----------



## free (3 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> c'è anche Padre.




madonna quant'è brutto!:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Al di là dello specifico: la finisci di usare sta cazzo di terminologia da deficiente? Porca merda, ma che cazzo vor dì "regista"? Ma che è? Ti ricordo PUTTANA EVA DEL CAVALLO CHE MAI TE S'ESENCULA che fino a poco prima che Tubarao fondesse completamente te ne uscivi pure tu come lui con sto frasario da Cottolengo tipo "SEI UNA BELLA PERSONA". Adesso la moda è "IL/LA REGISTA". Il regista. Mannaggia la troia, Chiara. Che cazzo, affrancati un po' da sto cazzo di soggetto. Su. Per la puttana. Il regista.


Il regista è cui che crea il film è che usa strumenti come l'inquadratura, la luce, gli attori, le scenografie sistemandoli come meglio gli aggrada, di solito con l'intento di dare una sua interpretazione a un tema che intende sviluppare.
Quindi non secondo la reale sequenza di tempo e luogo, ma secondo l'estro.
Cose che tu fai egregiamente, mentre lunaiena ....lasciamo stare


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il regista è cui che crea il film è che usa strumenti come l'inquadratura, la luce, gli attori, le scenografie sistemandoli come meglio gli aggrada, di solito con l'intento di dare una sua interpretazione a un tema che intende sviluppare.
> Quindi non secondo la reale sequenza di tempo e luogo, ma secondo l'estro.
> Cose che tu fai egregiamente, mentre lunaiena ....lasciamo stare


Ancora non hai risposto ad una mia domanda. Se pensi di rispondermi nella stessa maniera di rewind, accomodati pure. 

Anche qua in questo tuo ultimo post tiri la pietra e poi non concludi. Alcune frasi usate in questo forum che risultano "inattaccabili" sotto la loro forma, ma espressione di veleno puro, stanno cominciando a farmi vomitare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ancora non hai risposto ad una mia domanda. Se pensi di rispondermi nella stessa maniera di rewind, accomodati pure.
> 
> Anche qua in questo tuo ultimo post tiri la pietra e poi non concludi. Alcune frasi usate in questo forum che risultano "inattaccabili" sotto la loro forma, ma espressione di veleno puro, stanno cominciando a farmi vomitare.


Quale domanda?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il regista è cui che crea il film è che usa strumenti come l'inquadratura, la luce, gli attori, le scenografie sistemandoli come meglio gli aggrada, di solito con l'intento di dare una sua interpretazione a un tema che intende sviluppare.
> Quindi non secondo la reale sequenza di tempo e luogo, ma secondo l'estro.
> Cose che tu fai egregiamente, mentre lunaiena ....lasciamo stare


Il regista è una persona che ha un sacco di tempo da perdere e vive in un mondo di fantasia. Se i suoi film li vedono in tre, è un fallito da suicidio. Qui è pieno. Gente senza una vita, fuori.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Stai tranquillo. Non torna.
> *E anche quando stava qui non ti rubava nulla.*
> Grandissima merda che non sei altro.





Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spieghi il neretto?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quale domanda?



Questa.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io sono al centro, casomai. Te ne vai? Oh?


senti tu nel mio thread ti comporti bene, hai capito? mr culo di marmo....senno' te na vai nel naughty corner


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> senti tu nel mio thread ti comporti bene, hai capito? *mr culo di marmo.*...senno' te na vai nel naughty corner


ahahahahahahaahhaa almeno una cosa dura c'è l'ha..! 

Mr culo di marmo.... ma da dove le pigli? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Senti*



caciottina ha detto:


> senti tu nel mio thread ti comporti bene, hai capito? mr culo di marmo....senno' te na vai nel naughty corner


Ascolta un pò,quella nell'avatar sei tu vero?pari proprio una interessante.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questa.


Credo che le motivazioni di permanenza sul forum di questi due utenti fossero alquanto diverse. Quindi non erano in conflitto. Da cui il mio trovare abbastanza insensato l'atteggiamento di quello che è rimasto.


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta un pò,quella nell'avatar sei tu vero?pari proprio una interessante.....


Co' quelle labbrone che s'intravedono


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo che le motivazioni di permanenza sul forum di questi due utenti fossero alquanto diverse. Quindi non erano in conflitto. Da cui il mio trovare abbastanza insensato l'atteggiamento di quello che è rimasto.


Non ho capito.


----------



## Ultimo (3 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta un pò,quella nell'avatar sei tu vero?pari proprio una interessante.....





rewindmee ha detto:


> Co' quelle labbrone che s'intravedono



Tutto il forum stasera penserà a voi sgarganellarvi pensando all'avatar di caciottina. Vergogna..! 

Vabbè, rewind raganella, oscuro fai da te on the nigt


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta un pò,quella nell'avatar sei tu vero?pari proprio una interessante.....


si sono io.


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

Son già state date tante risposte.
Credo che non esiste motivazione maggiore per un ban che non questa che ha interessato Tuba, con tutto che l'ho sempre stimato come utente e come webmaster.
In una comunità come questa è stata violata una cosa che è praticamente sacra. 
Non ci sono motivazioni per averlo fatto, non il pubblicare, ma proprio anche solo il fatto che si sia permesso di leggere.
Il pubblicare le cose lette senza averne autorizzazione ha dato un'ulteriore mazzata al gesto che già di partenza è stato veramente grave.
Io ho idea che qui non ci voglia tornare, altrimenti tutto avrebbe fatto meno che quello.
Vero è che se un domani torna è un qualcosa che non potrebbe più rifare. Ma non credo sia corretto eventualmente un ritorno. Pur con il mio personale dispiacere perchè è una delle persone che qui mi ha accolta fin da subito benissimo e ha capito cose di me che molti altri non hanno capito. Cosa che non scordo, perchè per me denota un certo tipo di sensibilità che al di fuori ho riscontrato rare volte.
Oggi sono fortemente dispiaciuta, come lo ero ieri, perchè secondo me è uno di quegli utenti che ha dato personalità a questo posto.


----------



## Nicka (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> si sono io.


Bellina la Caciotta fetecchia!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Febbraio 2015)

*Si*



caciottina ha detto:


> si sono io.


Però.....


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tutto il forum stasera penserà a voi sgarganellarvi pensando all'avatar di caciottina. Vergogna..!
> 
> Vabbè, rewind raganella, oscuro fai da te on the nigt


La vita è troppo breve per sgarganellarsi su Caciottina, abbi pazienza.
Se fosse dal vivo, invece, con estremo piacere e collaborazione (sua)


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> La vita è troppo breve per sgarganellarsi su Caciottina, abbi pazienza.
> Se fosse dal vivo, invece, con estremo piacere e collaborazione (sua)


fammi capire, ti vuoi fare le seghe addosso a me?


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> fammi capire, ti vuoi fare le seghe addosso a me?


No, vorrei che me le facessi tu, mentre ti aiuto a simpatizzare


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, vorrei che me le facessi tu, mentre ti aiuto a simpatizzare


Ue' ue'....
Cosa è tutta questa audacia con la bella Caciottina? 
E poi ricordati che c'e' gia' la coda. ..!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> senti tu nel mio thread ti comporti bene, hai capito? *mr culo di marmo....*senno' te na vai nel naughty corner


...


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


secondo me si, no?


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ue' ue'....
> Cosa è tutta questa audacia con la bella Caciottina?
> E poi ricordati che c'e' gia' la coda. ..!


ma questo e' uno scostumato...
giammai....


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ue' ue'....
> Cosa è tutta questa audacia con la bella Caciottina?
> E poi ricordati che c'e' gia' la coda. ..!


Siamo in Italia, quindi le code sono fatte per essere scalate 
E poi sto a dieta, quindi senza latticini... quindi Caciottina è un obiettivo primario :rotfl:


----------



## rewindmee (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questo e' uno scostumato...
> giammai....


Chi disprezza compra...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma questo e' uno scostumato...
> giammai....


:up:

Qui ci sono gentle ladies....
manco gli ubriaconi inglesi del weekend dicono queste cose

(Non ne hanno la forza )
:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> secondo me si, no?


Sì.


----------



## Caciottina (3 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì.


posso sculacciarti?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> posso sculacciarti?


No.


----------



## Caciottina (4 Febbraio 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Uff


----------



## PresidentLBJ (4 Febbraio 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ??????scusa Pres ma che scrivi??


Dico che i messaggi li ho letti. Dico che dovreste farvi il cammino di Santiago in ginocchio, per la grazia che avete ricevuto. Perchè se al posto di chi viene sottilmente minacciata ci fosse un borderline spregiudicato (senza fare nomi o autocitarsi) spenderebbe 300 euro di indagine in modo perfettamente legale, individuerebbe indirizzi, conti correnti, posti di lavoro, mogli, figli, figlie, dipendenti, genitori e parenti tuoi e del Conte e reagirebbe in maniera scomposta, dedicando un giorno alla settimana a mettervi il proprio fiato sul collo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (4 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dico che i messaggi li ho letti. Dico che dovreste farvi il cammino di Santiago in ginocchio, per la grazia che avete ricevuto. Perchè se al posto di chi viene sottilmente minacciata ci fosse un borderline spregiudicato (senza fare nomi o autocitarsi) spenderebbe 300 euro di indagine in modo perfettamente legale, individuerebbe indirizzi, conti correnti, posti di lavoro, mogli, figli, figlie, dipendenti, genitori e parenti tuoi e del Conte e reagirebbe in maniera scomposta, dedicando un giorno alla settimana a mettervi il proprio fiato sul collo.


Presidè, ma perchè ci azzecchi sempre?
cazzo, l'unico che riesce ad anticipare puntualmente quello che penso.

Peccato per l'avatar. Walter - J. Goodman era inimitabile.


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2015)

*President*



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dico che i messaggi li ho letti. Dico che dovreste farvi il cammino di Santiago in ginocchio, per la grazia che avete ricevuto. Perchè se al posto di chi viene sottilmente minacciata ci fosse un borderline spregiudicato (senza fare nomi o autocitarsi) spenderebbe 300 euro di indagine in modo perfettamente legale, individuerebbe indirizzi, conti correnti, posti di lavoro, mogli, figli, figlie, dipendenti, genitori e parenti tuoi e del Conte e reagirebbe in maniera scomposta, dedicando un giorno alla settimana a mettervi il proprio fiato sul collo.




E ma il fatto che gli è andata bene fino ad oggi,non significa che gli possa andar bene pure domani.....!Perchè questo è quello che abbiamo letto tutti......


----------



## Nocciola (4 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dico che i messaggi li ho letti. Dico che dovreste farvi il cammino di Santiago in ginocchio, per la grazia che avete ricevuto. Perchè se al posto di chi viene sottilmente minacciata ci fosse un borderline spregiudicato (senza fare nomi o autocitarsi) spenderebbe 300 euro di indagine in modo perfettamente legale, individuerebbe indirizzi, conti correnti, posti di lavoro, mogli, figli, figlie, dipendenti, genitori e parenti tuoi e del Conte e reagirebbe in maniera scomposta, dedicando un giorno alla settimana a mettervi il proprio fiato sul collo.



:up::up::up:

ma temo che Lothar non abbia letto


----------



## oscuro (4 Febbraio 2015)

*No*



farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> ma temo che Lothar non abbia letto


Io temo che lothar non abbia capito,che i coglioni sono più pericolosi dei delinquenti....


----------



## lothar57 (4 Febbraio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up::up::up:
> 
> ma temo che Lothar non abbia letto


Farfalla qua'sono pazzi,non so di che parlino.Per favore mi dici di che si tratta??Tu mia hai conosciuto,poco..ma dovresti avere capito cme sono.Grazie!


----------



## Simy (4 Febbraio 2015)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Dico che i messaggi li ho letti. Dico che dovreste farvi il cammino di Santiago in ginocchio, per la grazia che avete ricevuto. Perchè se al posto di chi viene sottilmente minacciata ci fosse un borderline spregiudicato (senza fare nomi o autocitarsi) spenderebbe 300 euro di indagine in modo perfettamente legale, individuerebbe indirizzi, conti correnti, posti di lavoro, mogli, figli, figlie, dipendenti, genitori e parenti tuoi e del Conte e reagirebbe in maniera scomposta, dedicando un giorno alla settimana a mettervi il proprio fiato sul collo.


quoto!

ps. credo che lui non abbia letto però


----------

